# 730-735 Ford loader HYD filter number



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Trying to find out what the HYD filter # is for this loader. Does anyone know?


Also looking for HYD filter # in rear end for 1970 3400 industrial Ford.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Dozer,

See items #8 & #21 on the loader "filters and bypass assemblies" diagram. See Items #50 (filter) and #60 (suction screen) on the "flow control valve and hydraulic lines diagram.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks BigT that's what I was looking for. Also found a local after market dealer. The added bonus he was the Ford dealer for the area. Now he is semy retired and deals strictly in parts. http://www.crydermanindustrial.ca/ for those interested. He operates out of st Charles ont. And so far his prices seem good and when you talk to him you can tell he knows his Fords.


----------

